# سؤال : مين قال إن شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر كانت شجرة تفاح؟



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*سؤال : مين قال إن شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر كانت شجرة تفاح؟

مش يمكن

شجرة تين

أو موز 

أو كمترى

أو برقوق

أو توت

أو خوخ

أو سافندى (يوسفى)

أو برتأان (برتقال)

حد عارف ؟؟؟

يا لا تفاهة الموضوع 

:smile01
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]فى التراث الأسلامى يقولون أنها ( السنبلة ) أو شجرة ( البُرّ )*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناس تقول أنها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( الكرمة – العنب يعنى  )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناس تقول حسب زعم الـيهود أنها ( الـحنطة ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناس تقول أنها ( شجرة الـخمر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وآخرون ( التين ) وغيرهم يقول ( الزيتون ) وغيرهم ( التفاح )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى النهاية قالوا : مالناش دعوة ...تطلع زى ما تطلع هنصدع دماغنا لية ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بحسب النص الأصلي في الكتاب المقدس يجري الحديث عن (فاكهة)، إلا أنه أثناء الترجمة  لاحقاً إلى اللاتينية، ترجمت كلمة الفاكهة بتفاحة، لأن للكلمتين اللفظة ذاتها  (MALUM). 

لذلك يقال تفاحة ادم وهى 

تفاحة آدم هي واحدة من أحد عشر غضروفاً تحركها خمس عضلات تشكل هيكل البلعوم، الذي  يأخذ شكل أنبوب، ويقع على مستوى الفقرات الحلقية ابتداءً من الفقرة الثالثة وحتى  الخامسة، أي من أسفل الحلق وحتى الرغامى، الجزء العلوي من المجاري الهوائية، ويساهم  في عمليات التنفس والمضغ وإصدار الصوت،  وهو صلب بقدر ما هو لين.

في الحقيقة، جميعنا رجالاً ونساءً نملك تفاحة آدم، التي نادراً ما تكون مرئية لدى  النساء، لأنها أقل بروزاً، وأحياناً تكون بالفعل غير مرئية.

اما انتى لو عوزة تغيريها من شجرة تفاح الى اى نوع فكرة تانى انتى بتحبيه ممكن نكلم محسن بيه يشوف الموضوع ده.. بس بلاش شجرة موز


----------



## soul & life (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا راايقة
انا اقولك الدليل القاطع انها كانت تفاح ومكنتش  موز مثلا او خوخ او مشمش او تين
ادم لما اكل التفاحة وجه ربنا قله بتاكل ايه قام هو اتخض فوقفت فى زوره حتة التفاحة اللى لحد النهاردة هتلاقيها فى زور كل الرجاله:new6::new2:* لو كانت موز او تين او اى حاجة تانيه مكنتش وقفت فى زوره كده كانت اتزحلقت ووقعت لانها طرية انما التفاح لا وقفت ومنزلتش :smil12::smil12: فهمتى بقا
اى خدعة::


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ادم عليه السلام اكل منها وخلص
نستفيد ايه من معرفة نوعها
بس ما اظني على حسب راايي خاص 
ما اظن انها شجره معروفه لنا
وحسبي عليك الله يا ابليس


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فى التراث الأسلامى يقولون أنها ( السنبلة ) أو شجرة ( البُرّ )*​*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناس تقول أنها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( الكرمة – العنب يعنى  )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناس تقول حسب زعم الـيهود أنها ( الـحنطة ) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وناس تقول أنها ( شجرة الـخمر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وآخرون ( التين ) وغيرهم يقول ( الزيتون ) وغيرهم ( التفاح )[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى النهاية قالوا : مالناش دعوة ...تطلع زى ما تطلع هنصدع دماغنا لية ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*إيه شجرة ( البُرّ ) ديه ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> بحسب النص الأصلي في الكتاب المقدس يجري الحديث عن (فاكهة)، إلا أنه أثناء الترجمة  لاحقاً إلى اللاتينية، ترجمت كلمة الفاكهة بتفاحة، لأن للكلمتين اللفظة ذاتها  (MALUM).
> 
> لذلك يقال تفاحة ادم وهى
> 
> ...


*
لا إستنى أفهم واحدة واحدة

الترجمة للاتينية من إيه ؟

من العبرية و لا الانجليزية و لا إيه ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *يا راايقة
> انا اقولك الدليل القاطع انها كانت تفاح ومكنتش  موز مثلا او خوخ او مشمش او تين
> ادم لما اكل التفاحة وجه ربنا قله بتاكل ايه قام هو اتخض فوقفت فى زوره حتة التفاحة اللى لحد النهاردة هتلاقيها فى زور كل الرجاله:new6::new2:* لو كانت موز او تين او اى حاجة تانيه مكنتش وقفت فى زوره كده كانت اتزحلقت ووقعت لانها طرية انما التفاح لا وقفت ومنزلتش :smil12::smil12: فهمتى بقا
> اى خدعة::


*
آآآآآآآآآه بتتكلمى فى شخصيات الكتاب:thnk0001:

يا واقعة سودة 

و كمان آدم إتخض 

و وقفت فى زوره ؟

بس كدة يبقى ظلم 

لأنه مات من غير ما يبلعها 

:smile01
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ادم عليه السلام اكل منها وخلص
> نستفيد ايه من معرفة نوعها
> بس ما اظني على حسب راايي خاص
> ما اظن انها شجره معروفه لنا
> وحسبي عليك الله يا ابليس



*ربنا ينتقم منه إبليس دا 

:smile01

​*


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

هو حسب مجلة إيرلندية بولندية من الصومال الشقيق، قالوا أنها شجرة دجاج علشان كده انا مش باحبه خالص، ههههههههههههههه انت اتعشيتي والا لسه صحيح، أنا حاسس أن الموضوع ده جي على جوعه، صح قولي صح... ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هو حسب مجلة إيرلندية بولندية من الصومال الشقيق، قالوا أنها شجرة دجاج علشان كده انا مش باحبه خالص، ههههههههههههههه انت اتعشيتي والا لسه صحيح، أنا حاسس أن الموضوع ده جي على جوعه، صح قولي صح... ​



*غلط
:act23:

الموضوع إتعمل الصبح

:smile01
​*


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه مش قصدي 
أنا قصدي انت اتعشيتي دوقت والا لسه علشان اجيب دليفري






​


----------



## ملك العين (11 سبتمبر 2013)

وضع الله شجرة معرفة الخير والشر في جنة عدن ليعطي آدم أختياراً – أن يطيعه أم لا. فكان لآدم وحواء مطلق الحرية لفعل أي شيء يريدان فيما عدا أن يأكلا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر. تكوين 16:2-17، "وأوصي الرب الآله آدم قائلاً: من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلاً، وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت" فان كان الله قد خلقهما بغير أرادة لكانا مجرد ماكينات ما أو أجهزة آلية مبرمجة. ولكن أراد الله أن يكون آدم وحواء "أحراراً" قادرين علي اتخاذ القرارات، وعلي تمييز الخير والشر. فلكي يكون آدم وحواء حقاً "أحرار" – كان لابد أن يمنحهم الله حرية الأختيار.

ولم يكن هناك أي شيء شرير في الشجرة أو ثمرها. وأنه من غير المرجح أن أكل الثمرة أعطي آدم وحواء معرفة أعظم. ولكن عدم أطاعة أمر الله وعصيانه هو ما فتح أعينهم لمعرفة الشر. ولقد أدخلت عدم طاعتهم الخطيئة لحياتهم وللعالم. تكوين 6:3-7 "فرأت المرأه أن الشجرة جيدة للأكل، وأنها بهجة للعيون، وأن الشجرة شهية للنظر. فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت، وأعطت رجلها أيضاً معها فأكل. فأنفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان. فخاطا أوراق تين وصنعا لأنفسهما مآزر".

ولم يرد الله أن يرتكب آدم وحواء الخطيئة. ولكنه كان يعلم مسبقاً نتيجة الخطيئة. وكان علي علم بأن آدم وحواء سيخطئا، وكنتيجة لذلك سيجلبون الشر والمعاناة والموت للعالم. لم وضع الله شجرة معرفة الخير والشر في جنة عدن وسمح لأبليس بأغوائهم؟ لقد وضع الله الشجرة في جنة عدن ليكون لآدم وحواء الأختيار. وسمح لأبليس بأغوائهم لأرغامهم علي أتخاذ قرار. ولقد مارس آدم وحواء حرية الأرادة وأختارا ألا يطيعا الله وأن يأكلا من ثمر الشجرة المحرمة. والنتيجة كانت الشر والمعاناة والأمراض والموت التي دخلت العالم منذ ذلك الوقت. وخطيئة آدم وحواء تسببت في أن كل أنسان يولد بالخطيئة وأن يكون للبشر طبيعة خاطئة وأن يتجهوا لأرتكاب المعصية. وقرار آدم وحواء هو السبب الرئيسي الذي تطلب موت المسيح وسفك دمائه من أجلنا علي الصليب. ومن خلال أيماننا بالمسيح، يمكننا التحرر من عواقب الخطيئة. ويمكننا ترديد كلمات الرسول بولس الموجودة في رومية 24:7-25 "ويحي أنا الأنسان الشقي! من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت؟ أشكر الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا! اذاً أنا نفسي بذهني أخدم ناموس الله، ولكن بالجسد ناموس الخطية".


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ملك العين قال:


> وضع الله شجرة معرفة الخير والشر في جنة عدن ليعطي آدم أختياراً – أن يطيعه أم لا. فكان لآدم وحواء مطلق الحرية لفعل أي شيء يريدان فيما عدا أن يأكلا من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر. تكوين 16:2-17، "وأوصي الرب الآله آدم قائلاً: من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلاً، وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتاً تموت" فان كان الله قد خلقهما بغير أرادة لكانا مجرد ماكينات ما أو أجهزة آلية مبرمجة. ولكن أراد الله أن يكون آدم وحواء "أحراراً" قادرين علي اتخاذ القرارات، وعلي تمييز الخير والشر. فلكي يكون آدم وحواء حقاً "أحرار" – كان لابد أن يمنحهم الله حرية الأختيار.
> 
> ولم يكن هناك أي شيء شرير في الشجرة أو ثمرها. وأنه من غير المرجح أن أكل الثمرة أعطي آدم وحواء معرفة أعظم. ولكن عدم أطاعة أمر الله وعصيانه هو ما فتح أعينهم لمعرفة الشر. ولقد أدخلت عدم طاعتهم الخطيئة لحياتهم وللعالم. تكوين 6:3-7 "فرأت المرأه أن الشجرة جيدة للأكل، وأنها بهجة للعيون، وأن الشجرة شهية للنظر. فأخذت من ثمرها وأكلت، وأعطت رجلها أيضاً معها فأكل. فأنفتحت أعينهما وعلما أنهما عريانان. فخاطا أوراق تين وصنعا لأنفسهما مآزر".
> 
> ولم يرد الله أن يرتكب آدم وحواء الخطيئة. ولكنه كان يعلم مسبقاً نتيجة الخطيئة. وكان علي علم بأن آدم وحواء سيخطئا، وكنتيجة لذلك سيجلبون الشر والمعاناة والموت للعالم. لم وضع الله شجرة معرفة الخير والشر في جنة عدن وسمح لأبليس بأغوائهم؟ لقد وضع الله الشجرة في جنة عدن ليكون لآدم وحواء الأختيار. وسمح لأبليس بأغوائهم لأرغامهم علي أتخاذ قرار. ولقد مارس آدم وحواء حرية الأرادة وأختارا ألا يطيعا الله وأن يأكلا من ثمر الشجرة المحرمة. والنتيجة كانت الشر والمعاناة والأمراض والموت التي دخلت العالم منذ ذلك الوقت. وخطيئة آدم وحواء تسببت في أن كل أنسان يولد بالخطيئة وأن يكون للبشر طبيعة خاطئة وأن يتجهوا لأرتكاب المعصية. وقرار آدم وحواء هو السبب الرئيسي الذي تطلب موت المسيح وسفك دمائه من أجلنا علي الصليب. ومن خلال أيماننا بالمسيح، يمكننا التحرر من عواقب الخطيئة. ويمكننا ترديد كلمات الرسول بولس الموجودة في رومية 24:7-25 "ويحي أنا الأنسان الشقي! من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت؟ أشكر الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا! اذاً أنا نفسي بذهني أخدم ناموس الله، ولكن بالجسد ناموس الخطية".



*فين الجواب ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه مش قصدي
> أنا قصدي انت اتعشيتي دوقت والا لسه علشان اجيب دليفري
> 
> 
> ...


*
الله يخليك

لا أنا هأتعشى أهو

بس أنا بأتعشى خفيف 

هات زبادى مثلا

فاكهة مثلا

كدة

مش فرخة:thnk0001: !!!!!​*


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2013)

لألألألألألألألألألأ كده غلطي في الراجل
ده مش فرخة ده ديك رومي





​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لألألألألألألألألألأ كده غلطي في الراجل
> ده مش فرخة ده ديك رومي
> 
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

إخص عليا إخص

أصل ما فيش فرق بينهم و هما مقتولين

 و منضفين أحشاءهم

:smile01

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------

